
Chris Burden turned late-night TV commercials into conceptual art - mr_tyzic
http://www.openculture.com/2015/05/chris-burden-r-i-p-turns-late-night-tv-commercials-into-conceptual-art.html
======
chomchom
I had never known of the continuing output of Chris Burden and it is very
interesting! Chris was one of a number of students who attended Pomona College
at a time when it's teaching of art was radically modern. Should anyone take
interest they can read about the interesting output of some of the other
students here: [https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/12497845-it-happened-
at-...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/12497845-it-happened-at-pomona)

------
njharman
I was surprised there was/is? restriction on individuals purchasing commercial
slots. Anyone know why? Esp since it's pretty trivial to circumvent.

To ensure only commercial speech gets broadcast? Can't have those free-
thinkers, radicals, and artists being heard by the masses?

------
contingencies
Saw an interesting photographic exhibition in Paris recently of Harry
Gruyaert, who shot the German olympics with an analog camera on his TV in
London, making it pretty conceptual set. See
[https://www.magnumphotos.com/C.aspx?VP3=SearchResult&ALID=2T...](https://www.magnumphotos.com/C.aspx?VP3=SearchResult&ALID=2TYRYDKGACJF)

------
gdubs
I used to go the Museum of Modern Art in NYC with my dad as a kid -- one of
the most memorable pieces for me has to be Burden's "Medusa's Head" [1]

1:
[http://www.moma.org/collection/object.php?object_id=81157](http://www.moma.org/collection/object.php?object_id=81157)

------
ginko
Can you still do something like this? What would it cost nowadays?

------
cmdrfred
I remember seeing a video about him at the art museum in Philadelphia and
cracking jokes at the noises he made while crawling on glass with a young
love.

